# Big'un snapper!



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

By far the largest I've ever seen. Around 37" long, will have it weighed tomorrow. Looking for a place that wasn't there, this spot showed up around 100 yards away. Caught this slob and a 25# or so gag on it. Nice find? :notworthy: Fishing buddy Freddy caught the snapper, Marlin got the grouper. That's a 120 quart cooler.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That sure makes it worth the trip..


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow what a beast! Great catch


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that’s a good un!
Congratulations.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

i'll guess upper 20's. damn nice sow there. 26.3


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Impressive. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

What bait did you use? How deep were you


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief that is a nice snapper!!! Job well done, I guess the boat is working out good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think all these big snaps are victims of photoshop!!!! No way ya'll are catching all these huge ENDANGERED critters!!! hahahaha Dang sure fine meat haul right there, congrats!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice very nice!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hog!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Time for a new cooler.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I hope you left some for the rest of us ! That is one fine snapper ! Congrats ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

bfish said:


> What bait did you use? How deep were you



156', bait was a live ruby.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Weighed out at exactly 30# on digital bathroom scales. :thumbsup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> By far the largest I've ever seen. Around 37" long, will have it weighed tomorrow. Looking for a place that wasn't there, this spot showed up around 100 yards away. Caught this slob and a 25# or so gag on it. Nice find? :notworthy: Fishing buddy Freddy caught the snapper, Marlin got the grouper. That's a 120 quart cooler.




Fantastic find and a great catch! Congrats Robert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

